# Buying Canal Earphones for Samsung Galaxy S2



## rixon.d9 (Mar 26, 2013)

Last week When I was shopping for Earphones , I connected some of the Beats and Sony Headphones to my Galaxy S2, But to my Astonishment found that the Sound Clarity is same as my Original Box Earphone.
I'm now seriously considering whether to waste money on good Earphones or buy some Cheaper , As I saw there isnt much diff in Quality. Is this because of some defect in my phone or All S2 have problems ?

Please Note that Mobile is Rooted and also Out of Warranty not bcz of Rooting but Its over a year now.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

you used headphones or earphones? both are different. Beats doesn't have that good of a SQ from what I have read. try going for sound magic ES18 for about Rs. 600. check in your country if its available. and whats your budget? 

Also the sound quality depends on the device too, but I think S2 can handle audio quite well. Try different players like Poweramp, Denon Audio etc available in play store.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I tried Headphones , Some of which were priced at 15K and more. But shocked to see the Low Volume on my phone, But did output better sound on my Friends Blackberry.
My budget is somewhere around 600-800Rs. Something that sounds more or similar to the Box Earphones. Prefer Canal Earphones.

Also In few weeks time I'll be buying Gaming Headphones for PC Gaming..If my Original earphone wasn't broken I wouldnt have bought a new one just for better sound.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

the low volume would indicate that your phone was not able to drive the headphones, a external amp would bump the volume. for your budget ES18 is the best bet. 

you can also check this Brainwavz R1 Dual Dynamic Speaker Earphones With Microphone and Brainwavz R1 Dual Dynamic Speaker Earphones With Microphone - BRAINWAVZ , I can give the codes for $20 discount for both after reaching home ( 10 PM IST )


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 27, 2013)

How about earphones from Sony , SkullCandy , Denon ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2013)

Ho wait.. I see why you are not getting replies.. wrong session.. ill request the mods to move this thread to Audio. 



> How about earphones from Sony , SkullCandy , Denon ?



check you local stores for demos..


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 27, 2013)

forget about the trash from skullcandy.
my 400 rupee philips she3580 sound better than skullcandy titans worth 2500.
so not worth it.

some denons are good, and sony makes good high end 'phones. no idea if they have something at your budget.

my advice : if you dont know much about canalphones, buy the philips she3580/3590. absolute value for money.

Philips SHE 3590BL Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 27, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> forget about the trash from skullcandy.
> my 400 rupee philips she3580 sound better than skullcandy titans worth 2500.
> so not worth it.
> 
> ...



Yep, no to skullcandy.

Btw, I can confirm that those philips earbuds are good, but my Panasonics are definitely better at that price-point : HJE120


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Mar 27, 2013)

Regarding the sound quality not being night and day between high end iems and stock is because your ear is not trained enough to pick minute details since you were on stock iems from start.Also giving a 5 mins tryout of the highend products wont do justice to them either.You should list your music preferences so that people here can suggest you iems more inclined to your taste. For rs 600 you could go with jvc marshmallows and for gaming I would highly recommend Steelseries Siberia Inears.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 28, 2013)

I appreciate your quick reply . Do the earphones u mentioned match the Box Earphones ?



gunnerwholelife said:


> for gaming I would highly recommend Steelseries Siberia Inears.



I'm looking for headphones around 4-5k if You could suggest.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 29, 2013)

gunnerwholelife said:


> Regarding the sound quality not being night and day between high end iems and stock is because your ear is not trained enough to pick minute details since you were on stock iems from start.Also giving a 5 mins tryout of the highend products wont do justice to them either.



Doesnt make sense to me. Well If I could spot the difference then my ears are perfecrly sharp


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 29, 2013)

^^
Nope, gunner has got a point. You cant evaluate any sound-device until you have spent some time with it. Your ears had gotten used to your earlier stock IEMs, so the new ones, unless they are significantly "better" than your stock ones would pretty much sound the same in initial hearings. I know this because I have had this happen to myself. I had a run off the mill 350 rupee panasonics that sounded great for the price, but when I first got my Grados, I was kind of shocked. I didnt know how I expected them t sound, but I believed that they'd blow away the Panas. Well they didnt. They sounded good, but the Panas sounded nearly the same. Now after a few months I can appreciate the difference better. While I still adore my Panas for being extreme VFM options, there is simply no way they can rival the SR60i or even the SM E10. When it comes to the nuances of music - the texture of the drums, the emotion in the voice, the light breathy tones, the highs - the Pana is left in the dust. And btw, the Pana when I bought it was a major step up from any stock earphone, and still is my choice under 1k (Haven't heard the SM's in that price range though).

No matter how sharp your ears are, or how confident you are in your abilities, there is a good chance you are not comparing the earphones in the way they are meant to be. They both produce the same sounds and thats why they sound similar, but once you know where to look you'll start finding the differences. And you will begin to realise why the High end IEMs are, well, high-end. Dont use the music supplied at the showrooms to make your decisions. ALWAYS carry your own music. Preferably in a good device and not some el-cheapo pseudo-branded mp'5' players boasting of putting everyone else to shame. Take a song/few songs that you have some kind of connection with and have listened extensively when doing nothing else. Use it to gauge the earphones. And also, NEVER ever try to "think" of the tune when you compare sounds, human mind is very capable of filling in details that dont really exist. Hope that makes some sense to you


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 29, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^^
> Nope, gunner has got a point. You cant evaluate any sound-device until you have spent some time with it. Your ears had gotten used to your earlier stock IEMs, so the new ones, unless they are significantly "better" than your stock ones would pretty much sound the same in initial hearings. I know this because I have had this happen to myself. I had a run off the mill 350 rupee panasonics that sounded great for the price, but when I first got my Grados, I was kind of shocked. I didnt know how I expected them t sound, but I believed that they'd blow away the Panas. Well they didnt. They sounded good, but the Panas sounded nearly the same. Now after a few months I can appreciate the difference better. While I still adore my Panas for being extreme VFM options, there is simply no way they can rival the SR60i or even the SM E10. When it comes to the nuances of music - the texture of the drums, the emotion in the voice, the light breathy tones, the highs - the Pana is left in the dust. And btw, the Pana when I bought it was a major step up from any stock earphone, and still is my choice under 1k (Haven't heard the SM's in that price range though).
> 
> No matter how sharp your ears are, or how confident you are in your abilities, there is a good chance you are not comparing the earphones in the way they are meant to be. They both produce the same sounds and thats why they sound similar, but once you know where to look you'll start finding the differences. And you will begin to realise why the High end IEMs are, well, high-end. Dont use the music supplied at the showrooms to make your decisions. ALWAYS carry your own music. Preferably in a good device and not some el-cheapo pseudo-branded mp'5' players boasting of putting everyone else to shame. Take a song/few songs that you have some kind of connection with and have listened extensively when doing nothing else. Use it to gauge the earphones. And also, NEVER ever try to "think" of the tune when you compare sounds, human mind is very capable of filling in details that dont really exist. Hope that makes some sense to you




Hope you can recall the models of your earphones and list them for me. Well when  many Insist I must agree something might be missing. So its safe to say my Galaxy S2 is Fine.

Well Here I couldnt find Earphones below 1000RS, Since I live in UAE, the Stock Earphone Costs 75AED some 1100Rs. One of my relative is leaving from India to my place so Will ask him to get from Flipkart. Which1 should I buy Philips or Panasonic ??

Open to Choice Upto 750-1000Rs. If any better than few listed above !!!!!

*www.flipkart.com/combo-2-philips-she-3590wt-10-headphone/p/itmdcudfmcm83abs?pid=BUNDF2XHGP4D2TES&ref=6fb9d167-7ea6-4f82-9c8c-61546580376e

Can I go for this.Its Cheap and we get 2 right ? Is it the same model suggested above ??


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Mar 29, 2013)

You can try the Cowon em1.Some nice reviews going on for them.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 1, 2013)

@OP: The Philips are good, but I'd strongly recommend these at that price point.

Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K Headphone - Panasonic: Flipkart.com

I have heard them both, and the Panas are definitely the superior ones by sound (slightly) and by comfort (by a mile)

Regarding my sound equipment, I have the Panas mentioned above, an E10, a Grado SR60i. I have listened to the creative EP630, and the sony MDR100 (? not sure of the model number, sells at about 900 rupees), the philips you have mentioned etc.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Apr 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> @OP: The Philips are good, but I'd strongly recommend these at that price point.
> 
> Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K Headphone - Panasonic: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Well I bought Philips mentioned in the link above From Flipkart,Combo for 800. Is it a good buy or why this crazy offer . I live in UAE, here even the stock Samsung earphone costs 1000Rs, One of my friend in travelling to my place so he gonna get it for me.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, you have no reason to be worried with the Philips. They are good headphones for the money, I have heard them


----------



## rixon.d9 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks to all you guys and TDF. . Buying something is so easy. . . Next up a tablet for mom, Gonna open new thread soon


----------

